# frozen liquid antibiotic



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok so i have a kidney/bladder infection and went to take some leftover antibiotic in the fridge and its frozen? is it still good to take after it thaws out?? (augmentin)


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

mamahen, I wouldn't, but not because of it being frozen. For an antibiotic course you have to take the full course and complete the antibiotics or you may be doing your body more harm than good. When you don't complete a course of antibiotics you allow your body and the infection to build a resistance to that particular antibiotic.

Sorry about the infection, hopefully you can get to the doc so you can get a new course of antibiotics?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing. Why did you have leftover antibiotics?? It is very important to finish all medication, even if you feel better. I wouldn't use the frozen & there won't be enough of it for the required amount of dosages/time needed.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

well it's leftover because my DD was ordered 10 day supply and the pharmacist only gave her enough for 9 so had to get the refill on the bottle (of course) and so there is a full bottle in my fridge


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

If it's a full 10 day supply, I'd call the pharmacist to see if freezing it hurt it. I think amoxycillin is "alive" after they add the water, and freezing it would kill the good stuff. But the pharmacist could tell you for sure.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yes, but if your daughter took a one day dosage out of there, then you would not have the required 10 day dose again.


----------

